# ازالة النترات من الماء



## اسماعيل ذياب (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اود الحصول على معلومات عن طرق ازالة النترات من الماء والمواصفات العالمية لمياه الشرب
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## sheresh (27 أكتوبر 2009)

http://www.marefa.org/index.php/%D9%86%D8%AA%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%AA_%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%81%D8%B6%D8%A9


----------

